# Help Me ID this Transmission



## Taelwind (May 7, 2010)

Transmission has no tag, or markings that I can find. If you mounted the transmission in it's proper places on a mower/tractor, the shifter would stick up between your legs as you sat on the mower/tractor - the shifter has three positions which I assume are forward, neutral, and reverse. Shifter moves forward to bck, not left to right. When the transmission is mounted, the brake assembly is on the right hand side of the transmission. Although that doesn't mean much because many mowers have brake pedal on left and transmission brake assy is on the right.

I told my neighbor I would help him ID this transmission. His father bought it new years ago but never installed it. Father passed away a few years ago. It was found recently in his storage shed under a bunch of junk, there was no box. Based on conversations with my neighbor, the transmission is at least 15 years old, it could be older.

Pics below to help with ID.


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm not sure what you have there....but it's surely not for a lawn tractor. It's built for a H.D. garden tractor (GT). 

If the axle shafts are 3/4" it may be for a smaller early Roper chassis like, Ford GT or Sears SS series GT's. If they're 1" they may be for an IH Cub Cadet. I'll ask around and see if I can find anything...

Shartel


----------



## Taelwind (May 7, 2010)

Thank you, that is more information than I had. I recognize those brands and that fits with the age of the transmission.

Shaft diameter is 3/4 of an inch


----------



## Cyclenorthman (Dec 27, 2010)

*Trans ID*

There may be information in this file that will help ID your unit.

Could not upload files.If you contact me I will try to send to you.Looks like a PEERLESS 600 series.

CNM


----------



## folsen (Sep 5, 2007)

That appears to be a 600 series Peerless, formerly part of Tecumseh. It is not a heavy-duty unit and is intended for riding mowers and similar equipment. The vertical input shaft indicates a belt drive from a vertical shaft engine. The lack of wheel hubs indicates fixed wheels driven by a key rather than bolt-on wheels. Both are characteristics of a light-duty transaxle. It is a three-speed unit with an "H" shift pattern. Assuming the shift lever to be "forward" you should find either a data plate or stamped ID numbers on the vertical area of the right side of the case, above or possibly behind the axle. Lubrication would be with 80W-90 gear oil, about 1&1/2 pints total. What it was built for can't be determined without more information.

Fred Olsen


----------



## folsen (Sep 5, 2007)

"Looks like a PEERLESS 600 series."
How nice of you to agree. ;<)


----------



## Cyclenorthman (Dec 27, 2010)

*Trans ID*

I have a manual for the Peerless trans that covers most of them if anyone is interested .PM me your email and will try to send a copy.
It would not upload to forum.

CNM


----------

